# Fred (aka Theo)



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

So I haven't been into the local shelter for months, even though I do a lot of fundraising for them and am on the committee. It's just kinda out of the way.

But we have an event coming up, and whist distributing papers for it in the area I wanted to check that the shelter had some. They did. But while I was there I decided to check out the cats...

Bad idea. I immediately had my eyes on a couple, even though I told myself I would wait a while. And after that I couldn't get it out of my head. Julia is still acting very needy, and I feel bad leaving her alone all day while I'm at work. Although maybe she's just extra happy now with no competition...

I had my heart set on the unfortunately named Wencha (since renamed Wendy), but she had been adopted today, before I went in again. The other I was interested in is Theo - I only passed him over at first as he seemed a bit more energetic then Wenchy (as I'd been calling her), but still very calm. I want a cat that won't be too much for Julia, as she's getting older.

So Theo - who I'm renaming Fred - will be coming home with my tomorrow afternoon. He's been at the shelter since mid-March, but is a super affectionate cat, and his meow sounds a lot like Moby. He's small to medium sized I would say, and is all legs. Luckily I have connections there so the approval process was very fast.

Here's his petfinder page:
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/dis ... id=8361766

He has a much cuter face - the camera flash makes all the cats there squinty.

Wish me luck for a successful integration tomorrow!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Orange and white!! MY favorite combo for a boy cat!! Congratulations on your new kitty!! :thumb


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's adorable! :luv

I'm so happy for you - sending good thoughts that things go well!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He looks like such a sweetheart. Congratulations!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

He's adorable. Congrats.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

awww....he's so cute. I love the way the white on his forehead and the eye liner almost look like points of a star!

As you can probably tell...I'm partial to orange and white kitties too...


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yay, Bean    

He's adorable! I'm a sucker for orange and white boys, too. Be sure to let us know how the homecoming goes!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bean, I'm so happy for you! And another shelter cat gets a loving home!

Great news!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

He's adorable. Congrats.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Congrats, what a cute kitty!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats! a red head :luv :luv :luv


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh, Fred......Ohhhhh, Fred......

Sorry.  

Fred's one handsome hunka cat!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Lovely kitty! Hope the intro goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

what a handsom boy!
Congrats on the new kitty. I hope they are getting along in no time!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

What a beautiful boy!! Congrat's on getting a new kitty and look forward to hearing/seeing more stories about him!!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Orange and white Tom cats are the best Tom cats for sure :lol:

He is very cute


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Congratulations! Fred is super cute & I hope the intro goes well :wink:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition! I'm happy for you and especially happy for Fred!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bean, how is Fred doing?  Any problems with the introduction?


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Hello again everyone.

I haven't been reporting back much because last Saturday right after Fred's vet checkup I got violently ill for a few days with a flu like illness. I still have it actually. I'd made me very sluggish and even still sitting at a computer for too long makes me nauseous.


Anyway, Fred and Julia are making progress, but it's frustrating. I have difficulty reading how Fred interprets her.

Julia is easier to understand. She hid the first day growling constantly. Came out more the second day, and each day further she does more so, growling less at him each time as well. She has a couple "safe spots", but I've been finder her sleeping more out in the open when I get home from work, which is re-assuring.

However, Fred likes to taunt her a lot. He needs a lot of excercise, and gets some of it be repeatedly harassing her. Also, 75% of the time when she comes out to walk around he stalks her and or chases her. I was thinking at first it was just play fighting, but I'm starting to think it might be a dominance thing. Just now they had a little spat where Fred was attached to her with all fours, with a bit of fur flying, but it was suppertime and they were both hungry. They're fine now, and Julia is walking around and Fred is ignoring her.

Will this subside with time?

PS: It also happens just as I go to bed. Which hasn't been the best as I've been sick. Making matters worse it's almost become a game in a way. He knows he's being bad, but will do it over and over. It's usually 5-6 times he's bat at Julia and be sprayed with the water bottle before he stays away.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you're ill, Craig. You might have to start the introduction over again, by keeping them in separate rooms for 7-10 days, allowing them to sniff each other under the door, and if possible, with the door open only a crack, exchanging rooms for several dayys, then putting one in a cage (if all goes well), and watching the reaction. Treats and interactive toys are good, also. I hope it goes well, Bean. Please get well!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

The only problem is I live in a bachelor flat in my sister's house. It's not tiny (the basement floor), but is basically one large room. The only other room I have is the windowless bathroom. I have kept Fred in there while I was at work a couple days but he seemed worse for it.

And to be honest when I do get home from work they seem be better adjusted left together (although I worry at work all day about what they're doing).

It's hard to judge though, as I've been home 3 days this week from work sick, so I could monitor them.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I understand. I so hope they become friends.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Pics...


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

oh my, I am in love :heart


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Beautiful kitty! I love the white muzzle!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bean, don't tell Fred, but he's just too pretty to be a boy! He really has a lovely expression! :luv 

How are Fred and Julia getting along?


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought he looked like a boy actually...

They're still being difficult - Fred tries to play too much, and some of it I think it a bit of attention based. As in he wants to be the focus and tries to chase Julia away sometimes. I feel bad for her because I don't want her to feel as though she's second in line in the clan or in my heart. I try to make sure I pet her just as much, even though she's not out and asking for it all the time like Fred.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry, Bean. He just looks so cute and innocent on the window sill pictures!  

I'm sure you'll make sure Julia feels loved.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Very handsome :wink:


----------

